# Fresh water rig in salt water?



## mulloy (May 12, 2011)

Going to be at grayton beach next week camping , surf fishing, etc. There is a lake next to the camp sight and I was thinking about bringing my fly rod but wasnt sure what the salt water would do to it. 8 ' rod 5 wt line.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have caught a lot of fish on a 5/6 wt. Everything from trout, spanish and bonito. Pompano should be ok too. The worst thing that could happen is you hook up a larger redfish or something and you break your leader before he runs you dry. As for salt water on your gear, rinse it good when you are done.


----------



## flyfishinghank (Feb 25, 2011)

I know a Mississippi guide who landed a 25 lb. jack crevalle on a 4 wt. St. Croix a few years ago. it took him 35 minutes or so, but he got it in. It might still be on you tube.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

A 5wt. is ok for specks but marginal for reds or spanish. Make sure you have plenty of backing and a good disc drag type of reel. A " clicker" type of freshwater reel will NOT work on either reds or spanish. If spanish are in the area it would be a good idea to have a 40 or 50 lb. fluorocarbon shock leader.
Good Luck !


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Rinse the reel and the eyes on your fly rod after every use. You'll be good to go. Have fun!


----------

